
Changes to comments on private videos - dredmorbius
https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/7064178
======
dredmorbius
YouTube are disabling comments on private videos, as of 29 August 2016, and
removing them from videos uploaded before 16 August 2016.

The reason is that private comments may become public if the video's status
itself is changed.

It's among the types of privacy issues I'd forseen on G+ concerning public or
private posts. The approach YouTube are taking isn't the only way this could
be resolved (comments could, instead, be removed if the video's mode was
switched, say), but it's fairly effective, at least for protecting privacy.

It does tend to disable the prospect of private discussion of videos within
the context of YouTube itself, though. Which I find interesting.

Privacy is a hard problem.

More discussion at G+:

[https://plus.google.com/+JohnSkeats/posts/8zr1J8pjRem](https://plus.google.com/+JohnSkeats/posts/8zr1J8pjRem)

[https://plus.google.com/+PeggyKTC/posts/AvJHgvfNtRv](https://plus.google.com/+PeggyKTC/posts/AvJHgvfNtRv)

